# Channa gachua



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

??? i can't find them anywhere. any help?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

if your in the u.s., they are illegal, cept only in a few more northern states


----------



## mbierzyc (May 10, 2005)

Tibs said:


> if your in the u.s., they are illegal, cept only in a few more northern states
> [snapback]1190024[/snapback]​


can you list the legal northern states?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

yea as of 2002...its 2005 now, lol!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

You have to ask the right people, "yes i am looking for a fish , well it looks like a wolf fish but it isn't do you know where i could find one?"


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

DucatiRave21 said:


> yea as of 2002...its 2005 now, lol!
> [snapback]1190079[/snapback]​


so probably add some states to that list...


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

duh


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

:rasp:


Tinkerbelle said:


> DucatiRave21 said:
> 
> 
> > yea as of 2002...its 2005 now, lol!
> ...


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

So theres no laws against Snakeheads in oregon "As Of 2002"
WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## mbierzyc (May 10, 2005)

3xtacie said:


> So theres no laws against Snakeheads in oregon "As Of 2002"
> WOOHOO!!!!
> [snapback]1190240[/snapback]​


and Illinois looks safe too....

now let the search begin.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

3xtacie said:


> So theres no laws against Snakeheads in oregon "As Of 2002"
> WOOHOO!!!!
> [snapback]1190240[/snapback]​


hey, y'know what? i actually took the time to look for SOME sort of proof of allowances. so unless you plan to actually help the poster in some sort of way, be nice or keep your snarky sarcasm to yourself.

NOW, as for updated stuff... more things i found out......

According to the Lacey act regarding injurious non-native wildlife snakeheads are no longer allowed to be imported into the US, OR TRANSPORTED OVER STATE LINES WITHOUT A PERMIT. This includes the transportation of fish over a state line of states that allow snakeheads to be kept as pets in the home aquaria.

By the way, I checked over my research paper I did for Bio 119 last semester... 13 states as of 2004 consider ownership of one of the 28 fish of the family Channidae illegal.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

anyone find an updated map like that

i been lookin cant find it and i wanna pinn it

if you do post it and pm me


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

(i) Snakehead -- Channidae -- Channa All species and hybrids are illegal in oregon


----------



## roush04 (Aug 18, 2005)

it is illegal to buy, trade etc.. any snakehead, even if you live in a state that allows them, UNLESS you have a permit from the director of U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service.

Quote from 50 CFR 16.13
"no live snakeheads, progeny thereof, or viable eggs acquired 
under permit could be sold, donated, traded, loaned, or transferred to 
any other person or institution unless such person or institution has a 
permit issued by the Director of the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

if u read that map it says NO VIOLATION OF LAW in those states meaning no one got busted or no one cared. that doesnt mean jack sh*t about them being legal or illegal


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Full text 15 CFR 16 can be found here:
http://www.washingtonwatchdog.org/document...e50/part16.html

Also I think this needs to be moved 
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=32507
Might save you all the pain of reposting the same thing over and over
as it is already written out comprehensively (Though it Could use some updating)


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

kansas isnt on that list, wonder if there cool here now also.


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

federal law prohibits it.....
federal law governs all states. states that have laws against them were probly made before a federal law was passed


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I know they are "legal" in nh... I contacted fish and game and as long as you dont transport it over state lines and get it for "free" then it is legal.....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

very illegal to sell in the united states however if you look hard enough you will see some people selling gachuas for a high high price.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Not allowed on this forum


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

no snakehead salws over PFury - illegal in the USA too

Thank You


----------

